# Is bsnl evdo good



## tusharkeshri (Jan 25, 2012)

IS bsnl evdo worth buy @700 unlimited


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

First confirm you have a tower nearby. Here at Patna I can get connected, but in Kolkata it shows no tower. Speeds are very good for downloading. I generally download 300gb per month these days with all day on. But then it mostly depends on how close you are to the tower it is connecting.


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 26, 2012)

ya its completely worth if you are near the tower like 1~2.5 Kms is ideal for maximum connectivity.

BSNL guys usually give a demo if you ask for it. So go to a CSC and find out if there is a tower nearby your house and ask for a demo for speedtest.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> First confirm you have a tower nearby. Here at Patna I can get connected, but in Kolkata it shows no tower. Speeds are very good for downloading. I generally download 300gb per month these days with all day on. But then it mostly depends on how close you are to the tower it is connecting.



Speed is 2mb??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a very bad experience with it.. I would say no to BSNL EVDO Period


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 26, 2012)

Currently iam in noida and planning to move to Gurgaon will it work there.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2012)

First of all. Both Gurgaon and NOIDA don't have BSNL.

They have MTNL.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep in my mind that even if you get high speeds.A wireless connection like EVDO will not give good ping rates for playing online multiplayer games.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, if you are into online gaming, then forget. For everything else its good. I had watched the full WC final online without any drop.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for ur replies actually i am not that much drifted into OL9 gaming


----------

